# Offshore Venice LA



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Fished five days this past week. The weather was iffy a couple of days but we did our best. Friday was definitly the worst weather and fishing although it was supposed to calm down it never did. 
Trolled a few rigs and never got a bite in the morning. Stopped to drop anteater jigs and it was a variety pack of fish coming in the boat. We got amberjacks, one scamp, lesser ajs, an almaco jack, one longtail seabass and a spiny cheek scorpion fish and one lone blackfin. That bite died off and we went back to trolling and it was still slow. We went 0-2 on wahoo.

Marked a few nice fish and decided to take a chance and cut up our only tuna for bait. Got a few sharks on him and luckily turned him into a nice 50 pound yf.

Made a few more drifts with no luck and headed to the house


Saturday was a new day and it was rough in the morning. After trolling around for wahoo with no luck I took my chances and headed long in a following sea hoping it would calm down later.

Got to the rig and noticed a lot of life with small skippies and blacks jumping everywhere. Got a couple skippies and a barely legal yf on a pink russelure dive bait. It was the only lure that got a bite.

With the two skippies in my chum bucket we set up some drifts and the first one we got two yf. After that it was a consistent bite with fish mixed from 20-70 pounds. Most every drift we got a bite or two and by 130 the box was filling up. We had marked some better fish and finally one bit

Took about 45 minutes and some rod passing but the 120 made it into the boat.

Got one more about 60 pounds after that and we left to come in with 15 yf.



Sunday we rolled out and picked up three wahoo pretty quickly at the first spot. One each on a bomber,xrap, and marauder.

Next spot was in blue water and the pink russelure went off with a stud after a short battle we put a 76 pound wahoo in the box.

No more bites there so up north we went to chunk and it was in pretty water but not much tuna life. Only got a few king bites. On the way in we crossed some pogie balls. Saw a few blackfin in it and I saw a yf cruise through but we couldnt connect.

One of the guys took a cast away from the pogie ball and got smashed with a huge blow up and had a nice yf on but since I never saw it hit I really didnt know what kind of fish we were dealing with. After about 45 minutes we finally got color and saw it was a pretty good fish. I got the galf in a 150 pound yf and me and my deckhand yanked it over the side.



Figured the next day I would hit my previous wahoo spot from the day before and go look for pogie balls. Got one wahoo but that was it so we drove around and found plenty of pogie balls. Only had one shot at the tuna though and we got a blackfin. Everything else was insanely loaded with kings and sharks. Almost needed combat gear to get around them as they were bouncing off the boat at times.

We left there and drove back west looking for fish and just couldnt find anything. At 3 pm we had one wahoo and one blackfin. Finally got back to where I had started and first pass was a triple header and all three came in the boat. After that it was game on and at 4 pm we were headed in with 10 wahoo in the box.

The russellure got more then its fair share of bites.

Good way to end the day






Got out tuesday before the lastest arctic blast hit us. Started off where we ended up the previous day and no love there. Worked west from there and started off slow going 1-4.

Made it to the next rig and found a bite but the front was bearing down on us. Weather was tough and we lost a few fish because of it. John greschuk lost one in the props at the boat and while I was rerigging a lure he casted his jig out while we were drifting. I heard a thumping noise in the front of the boat and looked forward and there was a 40 pound wahoo flopping around. What the heck just happened. John was reeling his jig in and a hoo tried to eat it and missed the jig and ended up in the boat. Luckily for everyone but the wahoo no one was hurt in the incident. We opened the fishbox and shoved the freebie in. 

Made another pass and tripled up and landed two and a blackfin and took the slow 10 mile trip home to the pass.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post of some very nice fish!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What the....Fish just jumping in the boat. That's great. I have had one fish do that when I was out and it was just a chicken dolphin. Nice report.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wahoo!!! That is one fishery I have never been able to actually make it to physically (as in Venice). I would love to wax the wahoo one day by the 
boat load.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Kim said:


> Great post of some very nice fish!


+1, congrats on some back to back outstanding days on the water! :thumbsup:


----------

